# qué es lo que trae el gato



## .Jordi.

Hola:

¿Alguien podría darme una explicación de esta expresión? ¿La usáis o la habéis oído alguna vez?

Saludos


----------



## Magazine

Lo siento . No la conozco.


----------



## .Jordi.

La encontré en una peli con doblaje castellano y aparecía en la siguiente situación:
Entran unos travestís a un bar, quieren pedir una cerveza o una copa de algo cuando aparece alguien y dice a los demás que están en el bar:

_"Mirad lo que nos ha traído el gato"_

Claro, puedo deducir que quiere decir esta expresión, sin embargo, quería preguntaros si sabéis si normalmente se le pone a esta frase un tono irónico o de sorpresa. Espero que ahora me haya explicado mejor.


----------



## Magazine

.Jordi. said:


> _"Mirad lo que nos ha traído el gato"_


 
Ya caigo. 

Es cierto que los gatos, cuando cazan algo, como una pájaro, lo llevan como _regalito_ a sus dueños. 

Se oye ocasionalmente en un contexto que expresa sorpresa, no siempre agradable.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Puede ser un anglicismo, porque un refrán común en inglés es "Look what the cat brought in" (algo o alguien despreciable o asqueroso).


----------



## Tampiqueña

En México tampoco se usa la frase, estoy de acuerdo con Sprachliebhaber, probablemente es la traducción literal de la frase en inglés.

Saludos


----------



## juicybone

Sí, es un calco del inglés. Sería algo así como: "Miren nada más quién llegó".


----------



## Jellby

Frases en español que pueden aplicarse, según el contexto:

Éramos pocos y parió la abuela.
Hablando del rey/ruin de Roma... por la puerta asoma.


----------



## .Jordi.

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. 

Entonces - según lo entendido - un gato español lo único que nos puede traer es suerte - ora buena (si es un gato blanco), ora mala (cuando sea negro - que le hace parecido a una monja). Pero, ¿hay otras expresiones, dichos, etc., en los que usamos esta palabra?


----------



## aceituna

¿Expresiones con "gato"? Veamos...

Hay cuatro gatos = hay muy poca gente.
Llevarse el gato al agua = Conseguir algo que estabas intentando, ganar.
Buscarle tres pies al gato = complicar un razonamiento más de los necesario.
Dar gato por liebre = engañar a alguien.
Aquí hay gato encerrado = aquí hay algo sospechoso, alguien está ocultando algo aquí...

Y seguro que hay muchas más...

Saludos.
Inés


----------



## polli

aceituna said:


> ¿
> Buscarle tres pies al gato = complicar un razonamiento más de los necesario.


Hola,
por acá decimos: _buscarle la quinta pata al gato..._ 
Saludos


----------



## juicybone

Jellby: ése de que parió la abuela nunca lo había oído. Definitivamente aquí en México no se usa. Está graciosísimo. Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

polli said:


> Hola,
> por acá decimos: _buscarle la quinta pata al gato..._
> Saludos



De acuerdo, por aquí también. Creo que tiene más sentido: habiéndole encontrado las cuatro que por naturaleza un gato tiene, para qué complicarse buscando la quinta que con seguridad no encontraremos.

Más que _cuatro gatos_, creo que por aquí se dice _cuatro pelagatos_. No me pregunten el porqué. ¿Se dedicará alguien a pelar gatos?.

Decimos _pasar gato por liebre_: "Que no te pasen gato por liebre".

Y, por aquí, también hay _gato encerrado_ a veces.

Además, se dice _sacar las castañas con la mano del gato_, _ponerle el cascabel al gato_ y..., ..., ... por ahora no recuerdo otras.

Saludos


----------



## aceituna

Aviador said:


> Además, se dice _sacar las castañas con la mano del gato_, _ponerle el cascabel al gato_ y..., ..., ... por ahora no recuerdo otras.
> 
> Saludos


La de ponerle el cascabel al gato sí la conozco, pero ¿qué significa sacar las castañas con la mano del gato? No lo había oído nunca...

En cuanto al número de patas del gato... coincido con vosotros en que tiene más sentido la expresión con cinco patas... pero los españoles somos así de raritos y decimos tres... 

Saludos gatunos 
Inés


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Así de repente me ha venido "tenerle gato a alguien" en el sentido de tenerle manía. ¿es una frase hecha o me la acabo de inventar?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Así de repente me ha venido "tenerle gato a alguien" en el sentido de tenerle manía. ¿es una frase hecha o me la acabo de inventar?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Hola Anti, yo no te tengo gato, pero la verdad es que no lo había oído antes... 

Otra más: Gato con guantes no caza ratones.
Y otra: De noche todos los gatos son pardos.


----------



## Antpax

aceituna said:


> Hola Anti, yo no te tengo gato, pero la verdad es que no lo había oído antes...
> 
> Otra más: Gato con guantes no caza ratones.
> Y otra: De noche todos los gatos son pardos.


 
Ya lo sé, amiga gata .

Un saludo de otro gato.

Ant.

P.D. A los de Madrid también se nos conoce como "gatos".


----------



## pejeman

Es la misma gata, nada más que revolcada. (Es la misma historia.)

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá sí había oído lo de la abuela. La de la gata revolcada la había oído con la chiva.

Creo que había oído algo así como "anda como el gato que se comió al canario".


----------



## Cristina.

.Jordi. said:


> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
> 
> Entonces - según lo entendido - un gato español lo único que nos puede traer es suerte - ora buena (si es un gato blanco), ora mala (cuando sea negro - que le hace parecido a una monja). Pero, ¿hay otras expresiones, dichos, etc., en los que usamos esta palabra?


 
¡Cuidado!, *ora... ora* es muy literario, ya no se usa ni en el escrito ni en el oral. Suena a italiano
Refranes :
Buscarle tres/cinco pies al gato.
Llevarse/ser/estar como el perro y el gato. 
Tener siete vidas, como el/los gato(s).
Cuando el gato no está, los ratones bailan.
Gato escaldado, del agua fría huye.
Defenderse como gato panza arriba. 
Haber/ser/estar cuatro gatos.
Ponerle el cascabel al gato /¿Quién le pone el cascabel al gato?.

Hay un dicho muy burdo:
Ser como la gata Flora, que cuando se la meten chilla y cuando se la sacan llora"


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Todos estos son muy interesantes/divertidos. Esta nota solamente para decir que aquí los gatos tienen 9 vidas. No sé si es porque el aire es mejor, o porque necesitan dos vidas más para sobrevivir.
Y veo que el hilo dice "gata Flora" mientras que Cristina dice "...de la tía Flora". La segunda tiene más sentido, pero tal vez con demasiadas sílabas.


----------



## Cristina.

Es la gata Flora , he corregido lo de "la tía Flora" antes de ver tu post, eso se llama sincronización. 

Edit: y gata con minúscula, lo digo por el hilo, yo lo puse con minúscula, faltaría más.


----------



## .Jordi.

Muchisimas gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones.  

Creo que con la página que nos dio Cristina ya hay más que suficiente, otra vez gracias.

Pero lo que sí que encuentro muy supercurioso es lo de buscarle las patas al gatos. 

Y una pequeña pregunta a tod@s l@s madrileñ@s, ¿Porqué se os llama _gatos_?


Un saludo cordial desde Polonia


----------



## Cristina.

Aquí , aquí , aquí y aquí te lo explican.
****
Regla 9
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## .Jordi.

Cristina. said:


> Aquí , aquí , aquí y aquí te lo explican.



Estupendo, mil gracias,  Cristina . Lo he leído y de veras es muy interesante. Y ahora estoy pensando si diciendo _buscarle tres patas al gato_ acaso no nos referimos a aquel "gato" madrileño, y diciendo cinco - a un gato cualquiera. Pero quien lo supiera...




> Como curiosidad, se llama *polacos*  a los catalanes


Síííí, es verdad , hasta hay un programa (en la TV3, si no me engaño) que se llama Polònia.


----------



## Cristina.

Con ese nombre, Jordi, no era difícil imaginar que ya lo sabías. 
Lo de buscar tres pies al gato, definitivamente no se refiere al valiente y audaz mozalbete . (yo jamás había pensado en esa posibilidad, hay que ver hasta dónde llega la mente humana )

*Buscarle tres**/cinco* *pies al gato*
Buscar excusas imposibles de creer o tratar de demostrar lo indemostrable. _Si te dice que no ha podido ir a trabajar porque le dolía la cabeza, créetelo y no le busques tres pies al gato._ De todas formas, no resulta difícil asegurar que el gato tiene tres pies, o dos o uno, pues tiene cuatro... La frase original era _Buscar cinco pies al gato_ y parece ser, como cuenta Sebastián de Covarrubias en su _Tesoro de la lengua castellana_ (1611) que hubo alguien que se los encontró, pues consideró la cola  como un pie más._© Espasa Calpe, S.A._


----------



## Jellby

aceituna said:


> En cuanto al número de patas del gato... coincido con vosotros en que tiene más sentido la expresión con cinco patas... pero los españoles somos así de raritos y decimos tres...



Pero tres *pies*. 

Más:

Pelear/luchar/revolverse como gato panza arriba.
Salir como gato escaldado.


----------



## aceituna

La curiosidad mató al gato.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Da igual si el gato es blanco o negro mientras cace ratones (Mao).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Así de repente me ha venido "tenerle gato a alguien" en el sentido de tenerle manía. ¿es una frase hecha o me la acabo de inventar?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Es una frase hecha que te has inventado apenas orita
gg



aceituna said:


> Hola Anti, yo no te tengo gato, pero la verdad es que no lo había oído antes...
> 
> Otra más: Gato con guantes no caza ratones.
> Y otra: De noche todos los gatos son pardos.


De noche, todos los gatos somos *NEGROS* **

*gatogab*


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Ver menos que un gato de escayola.


----------



## Naticruz

.Jordi. said:


> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
> 
> Entonces - según lo entendido - un gato español lo único que nos puede traer es suerte - ora buena (si es un gato blanco), ora mala (cuando sea negro - que le hace parecido a una monja). Pero, ¿hay otras expresiones, dichos, etc., en los que usamos esta palabra?


Ya hay muchos gatos por aquí. Pero, si procuras el *gato* en el DRAE. los encontrarás de todos colores.
Mejores saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Tiene más vidas que un gato.


----------



## Jellby

polli said:


> por acá decimos: _buscarle la quinta pata al gato..._



Pues mira, acabo de encontrar escrito por Borges: "No hay que buscarle *tres pies* al gato".


----------



## ricomn

Echar un ojo al gato y otro al garabato.
...Es como quitarle un pelo a un gato.


----------



## Aviador

aceituna said:


> ... ¿qué significa sacar las castañas con la mano del gato? No lo había oído nunca...


Significa dejar que, metafóricamente, otro haga por uno el trabajo peligroso.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Puede ser un anglicismo, porque un refrán común en inglés es "Look what the cat brought in" (algo o alguien despreciable o asqueroso).


Y que traducen directamente. Por aquí habríamos dicho "Alguien apretó el botón / tiró (de) la cadena" (de un supuesto inodoro cuya ubicación y conducto descarga me intriga)


----------

